# Fuck the Police



## Code Name Mary

Any body got any stories about police brutality/ getting even w/ the PD? I think this could get interesting.


----------



## Hlessil

haha, weeell

i did have one experince that sticks out in my head, because it was just so ironic...

i had a party and ofcourse the cops show up after everyone has already left; (geniuses) so i let them in, whatever, i figured no ones here, all the beers gone...
but i accidentally left the music playing

and the exact song that comes on as soon as they walk into that room is "one dead cop" (leftover crack) right smack on the kill cops part of the song

it was sooo good, sweet ironicy


----------



## Code Name Mary

elohel


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

I have a pretty decent amount of personal police stories from the chronic, trains, the web and telephones, running from parties (kind of a sport between me and my friends), funny times getting pulled over, riots, skating, and some other crazy shit. I'll tell one of my "serious" stories, it's rather amusing.

I was walking to my friends house to go smoke some bongs and shoot the shit, it was about 8pm on a Wednesday. I came upon a 3 way intersection several houses from my friends. Next thing I know 5 cops cars roar up to me on all sides, normally I would have run. But I didn't, because I thought I had nothing to worry about, I was wrong. Pigs hopped out of their mobiles and quickly detained me, I was cuffed and thrown against one of the cop cars. One of the fucks almost broke my arm (it was at a weird angle, he twisted it). I asked why I was being detained several times, I was not told. Next thing I know the cop is in my back pocket fiddling with my money. I demanded he stop searching me. I repeatedly told him I had consented to no search, and was legally ineligible to be searched without consent from my parents (I was 17 at the time). He continued, my front pocket contained a little bag of pot (about .9 or 9/10s of a gram, mostly shake). So I was put in the police car, still not told why I was being held. By this time the cops had my phone and were furiously going through the contacts. About 30 minutes of sitting in the car, they pulled me out and shown me in the search lighter while some car drove by. Still being denied why I was detained originally and why I was put into an illegal street lineup, I was taken to the station. About 2 hours of sitting in a cell I was finally processed and questioned (They didn't know my name for almost 3 hours after I had been arrested). I was finally informed that I supposedly fit the description of an armed robbery suspect. I clearly didn't fit the description since the owner of the house (person in the car that drove by while I was in the search light in cuffs, didn't say I looked like the burglar). The cops wouldn't drop the drug charge, so I got possession and paraphernalia charges. Since I was a minor I had to go to a youth aide court which was basically a kangaroo court and I couldn't plead against the police. Luckily I'm a damn good social engineer and was able to get off with community service and 6 months probation and the charges were dropped after the probation. I got a lawyer and he said since I had pot on me, the case would get thrown out in court if I tried to file suit against the police. Had I not had anything on me I would be looking at a major lawsuit. 

So now I'm sticking to my old policy of running, which has never failed for me and is quite entertaining. If you run on foot you won't get anymore charges added on. They always say they will but they don't, so it is worth it to run, just not in a car.

I'm not going to post any of the para police operations I've taken part in, since I don't know for sure who is reading.

FUCK THE POLICE!

Post edited by: FrumpyWatkins, at: 2007/04/11 13:29


----------



## Code Name Mary

I grew up in a town of about 50,000 people and the cops their are the worst. I have so many stories about CPD beating up kids it's not even funny. But here are a couple of the worst: When I was 15 or 16 I was on Probation for something ridiculous like theft of jo-jo's and I had an ever so common case of depressed teenage girl syndrome so naturally I got locked up in some "institution" for "my own safety" This place was one of the worst I have been to ( and there were quite a few) excessively abusive staff, (I once witnessed them break a twelve year old girls nose and then lie and say she did it herself) So naturally, when I got out (luckily free of mind warping drugs) I was determined NEVER to go back. But, after a few weeks The-Rapist (therapist) had convinced my mom that I was on the verge of suicide so she took me to the ER for what was supposed to be a med evaluation to get me on previously mentioned mind warping drugs. My mother and I had been lied to, when I arrived the doctor put me in a mag locked room and called the Mountain Men (workers in white that aide in secure transport) to return me to the hell what is the childrens farm home. I knew that my soul would fizzle out and die if I was made to stay there for too long so I vowed to wait for my golden opportunity and make my escape. I was very well behaved for just long enough for them to take me off of "run risk" (so I had my shoes and street clothes back) and on the way to a friendly game of fascistball in the gym I ran my little legs out the door, over the highway through the wetlands and to my best friends house. I called my mom and she convinced me to come home, which I did. She called the-rapist and had a long chat with her in the end convincing her not to call the cops, that I was fine, not suicidal, she would bring me back the next day to sign the release papers, etc. But within an hour the police had broken down the door and shoved my mom aside, entering our home without a warrant. Being on the third floor and scared out of my chucks I hid in the closet only to have one officer attempt to hit pressure points in my neck in order to make me "manageable" (I have found out that said points of pressure are meant to make one pass out but can be lethal if used in properly) when that didn't work I was torn out of the closet by two 250 lb. officers (mind you, I weighed about 100 lbs at the time) and shoved onto the floor, a knee in my neck,cuffed, hog tied, my ankles chained and they began carrying me out of my apartment by my hogtied limbs and hair. I was fucking terrified. I had NO IDEA where they were taking me, i had committed no crime (running away is a status offense in Oregon, one that you cannot be jailed for) So since fight or flight was not an option, I did what any animal would do when they thought they were going to die. I bit the fuck out of the nearest blue leg (and for the record, cops don't taste like bacon)...also, my mom had been taking pictures of everything that was going on with her handy disposable camera...any way, back to the biting, I was ripped off of said piggers leg by my hair and basically thrown down the steps, held in a choke hold until paramedics arrived, filled my ass with booty juice (literally, in the ass, not juice... I think it was fentynal) taken to the hospital and chained to a bed. (while this was happening, the cops "confiscated" my moms camera) and then when my mom came to the hospital, she was arrested in the hallway in front of my room for "interfering with an arrest" because she asked them not to hurt me and took pictures. I got put in the crazy hospital for a week, the copper required five stitches from my chomp chomp chomping, no lawyer would go up against CPD, none of this made it to the paper and when we got our camera back, well, not the camera, but the developed film, all of the pictures had been over developed to the point of pure white, except for a few, which I am trying to locate but are still not worth anything as far as evidence goes. wow, that took a lot out of me. I think I am going to hold off on the other story for now.

FUCK CORVALLIS POLICE DEPARTMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Post edited by: Code Name Mary, at: 2007/04/11 18:16


----------



## Code Name Mary

*FrumpyWatkins wrote:*


> I have a pretty decent amount of personal police stories from the chronic, trains, the web and telephones, running from parties (kind of a sport between me and my friends), funny times getting pulled over, riots, skating, and some other crazy shit. I'll tell one of my "serious" stories, it's rather amusing.
> 
> I was walking to my friends house to go smoke some bongs and shoot the shit, it was about 8pm on a Wednesday. I came upon a 3 way intersection several houses from my friends. Next thing I know 5 cops cars roar up to me on all sides, normally I would have run. But I didn't, because I thought I had nothing to worry about, I was wrong. Pigs hopped out of their mobiles and quickly detained me, I was cuffed and thrown against one of the cop cars. One of the fucks almost broke my arm (it was at a weird angle, he twisted it). I asked why I was being detained several times, I was not told. Next thing I know the cop is in my back pocket fiddling with my money. I demanded he stop searching me. I repeatedly told him I had consented to no search, and was legally ineligible to be searched without consent from my parents (I was 17 at the time). He continued, my front pocket contained a little bag of pot (about .9 or 9/10s of a gram, mostly shake). So I was put in the police car, still not told why I was being held. By this time the cops had my phone and were furiously going through the contacts. About 30 minutes of sitting in the car, they pulled me out and shown me in the search lighter while some car drove by. Still being denied why I was detained originally and why I was put into an illegal street lineup, I was taken to the station. About 2 hours of sitting in a cell I was finally processed and questioned (They didn't know my name for almost 3 hours after I had been arrested). I was finally informed that I supposedly fit the description of an armed robbery suspect. I clearly didn't fit the description since the owner of the house (person in the car that drove by while I was in the search light in cuffs, didn't say I looked like the burglar). The cops wouldn't drop the drug charge, so I got possession and paraphernalia charges. Since I was a minor I had to go to a youth aide court which was basically a kangaroo court and I couldn't plead against the police. Luckily I'm a damn good social engineer and was able to get off with community service and 6 months probation and the charges were dropped after the probation. I got a lawyer and he said since I had pot on me, the case would get thrown out in court if I tried to file suit against the police. Had I not had anything on me I would be looking at a major lawsuit.
> 
> So now I'm sticking to my old policy of running, which has never failed for me and is quite entertaining. If you run on foot you won't get anymore charges added on. They always say they will but they don't, so it is worth it to run, just not in a car.
> 
> I'm not going to post any of the para police operations I've taken part in, since I don't know for sure who is reading.
> 
> FUCK THE POLICE!
> 
> Post edited by: FrumpyWatkins, at: 2007/04/11 13:29



I don't know where you are but in Oregon I have had many a charge for running and getting caught and I tend to avoid running since they have tazers now, and those things fucking hurt.


----------



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles

I pretty much have an equal hatred for most cops but I especially do not like the N.O.P.D.(New Orleans p.d.)Anyway if you've ever been there you know how harsh they are on street kids and they will arrest them for pretty fucked up shit.Well one night about 8 of us were in Jackson Square drinkin,it was about 3 or 4 in the morning.We weren't breaking any New Orlean's laws (we didn't have any glass containers).The cops pull up and get out all crazy and militant and shit-"Get up against the fuckin fence!!" So we did and they proceeded to search us and talk shit.When they got to me the cop that was "frisking" me,which was male and I am female which he's supposed to call a female officer to do,grabbed my fuckin crotch and kicked my fuckin ankles apart when he told me to spread my legs.Well nobody got arrested cause we were'nt doin shit and we could'nt say shit about the rough way we were treated cause then they would've arrested us.-Moral of the story---> FUCK THE N.O.P.D.!!!!


----------



## bakerdoo

I fucking hate cops 
i have been written so many tickets for bullshit in minneapolis
Most recently i got a ticket for running a red light on a bicycle
and he gave me a ticket for not having a light on the FRONT of my bike (i have a rear light)
I bitched at him and told him he was a terrible public service
fuck them, they dont do any good.


----------



## JergoR

After a show at maybe 2 or 3 in the morning a couple cops were towing a car right outside this shitty bar/venue. This drunk asshole, whom i have the pleasure of calling friend, was giving this frattish lookin guy cheap shit or something. I laughed at the sight, not entirely sober myself. So he starts giving me shit and ends up head butting me, and running back into the venue like a fucking pussy. The bouncer ends up holding me back and getting arrested. Also another friend, whom was not the soberest, claims he was sucker punched in the face by a cop during this commotion. 
I'm pretty happy i didnt get arrested but either way
KILL COPS!!!!


----------



## Mady

Ive been involved in Rallys protests DA stealing and squatting for years but I have only been actually arrested once, so I will use that as my favorite fuck the police story. My crime was basically having pink liberty spikes in public. Never go to Naperville Illinois. It’s the worst yuppie town its ever been my displeasure to have to deal with. I was with a friend who was taking pictures for a school project when we saw some like 12 year old kids running in front of the train tracks, needless to say the train conductor foned the police. We were under the track bridge so we figured it would be ok, and when the police came we told him what happened, but I don’t think he was ready to listen to some smelly punk kids. Next thing I know hes swearing at me at me quite frequently, and asks if I have a gun. I was like what?! No, you can check if you want… Next thing I know im in handcuffs and being dragged up the side of the hill. In the car I was sort of being a smart ass(I was probably 17 at the time this happened) and he told me to shut up because “I have a police radio! Do you have a police radio? No so shut up.” He testified in court that I told him I had a gun (I figured out later he asked because I was wearing a bullet belt) and that we had been running across the tracks, despite that we didn’t match the trains official statement. basicly his story was that we ran in front of the train, waited for the police, ran across the tracks again when they got there, then waited for them to come arrest us at the bottom of the hill. My friend brought the details about the assignment he was doing (grafetti poloroids) and asked why we would need to run across the tracks to take fotos of the grafetti under the bridge. My other friend was wearing heels and couldnt have climbed the hill if she wanted to. I had to pay a 250 dollar fine. Some nice kids posted flyers all over the town the next day with the officer’s name and the stations number urging citizens to call and complain about the injustice. Some other stuff involving vehicles with lights on top.

Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/04/12 03:16


----------



## JergoR

my friend sent me this last night

i was going down 35 with one of my good friends, you know, of course after a litle bit of drinking. We were singing some greats by the specials, and what do you know, we end up in a ditch, right after hitting a a guard rail. We realize that two to three cars have stopped because of our incident. Of course, I, having illicit substances on my person, i flip out and swallow all of them. A man comes up to the drivers window talking poisen: calling the police. Me and my friend start to fret. What do we do? Where do we go? All of a sudden i realize that we're in the back of a pig patrol. No escape, there is virtually no way to exit a pig car. Just black Plastic. I'm suck inside this inescabable shithole for doing nothing because i'm an "accomplice" while they question my comrade. I was trapped in there for about an hour but it felt like a day.


----------



## Matt Derrick

*JergoR wrote:*


> my friend sent me this last night
> 
> i was going down 35 with one of my good friends, you know, of course after a litle bit of drinking. We were singing some greats by the specials, and what do you know, we end up in a ditch, right after hitting a a guard rail. We realize that two to three cars have stopped because of our incident. Of course, I, having illicit substances on my person, i flip out and swallow all of them. A man comes up to the drivers window talking poisen: calling the police. Me and my friend start to fret. What do we do? Where do we go? All of a sudden i realize that we're in the back of a pig patrol. No escape, there is virtually no way to exit a pig car. Just black Plastic. I'm suck inside this inescabable shithole for doing nothing because i'm an "accomplice" while they question my comrade. I was trapped in there for about an hour but it felt like a day.



well... honestly i can't feel all that sorry for you... im not down with drinking and driving, that's just stupid.


----------



## Code Name Mary

I have to go with Matt on this one. Sorry buddy, but that is just stupid.


----------



## jamessheaj

mary i liked your story alot!!!

i dont realy have any stories of much brutality except the one time i was about 13 and some kid who was a son of a cop startin talkin shit so i punched him then he called his dad and he comes and attacks me gets more cops, then gets me all these minor charges.

My freind from counter-strike was recently at a Leftover crack show in orlando. What happened was when people were leaving cops blocked the entrance and maced people buying merch and arrested and beat up lots of young girls. So my friend walks around getting badge numbers and gets maced the shit out of and hit in the back.


----------



## skunkpit

i believe in some form of karma in life...
they'll get whats comin to em..
they're "perfect" suburban little homes will be raped by the ravages of societies excrement.. bleeding into the hearts and souls of their children to become meth heads, heroin junkies, prostitutes and the like
then the cops will think.. "maybe i needed to feed them more hydrogenated peanut butter?"



yeah im high on paprika and cayenne pepper...


----------



## JergoR

*MattPist wrote:*


> *JergoR wrote:*
> my friend sent me this last night
> ...ith drinking and driving, that's just stupid.
> 
> He wasnt driving. Just drinking as a passenger.
> and it wasnt me......... I was ill all day yesterday and spent the majority of it sleeping/being a lazy bitch.


----------



## Line

a couple of friends and myself were walking around town and found a container of gas on the old fair grounds near my house so i think lets go burn shit we later find out its 2-cycle so it wouldn't burn like i had intended it to and it was just my shitty luck that someone else nearby had succeeded in there fire so were walking cop pulls up to us gets out starts running my pockets i back off and say whats the meaning this he says your in the area of an arson "fuck" the cop asks why my jacket smells like gas i say i was mowing lawns earlier then set me in the police car because they were afraid i was gonna "do something" my one friend broke admitted to it they took us in after 6 hours of waiting heres the best part the thankfully stupid pig couldn't find the T.O. for open fire so he could only get us with curfew and the judge just said take the long way home next time

but the biggest kick in the ass is the same group of cops arrested me the next couple of times both times saying you know what im gonna make your night as shitty as possible 

but every time i've came out on top in the sence of not paying any fines for any of moi actions


----------



## Doobie_D

Ok, This isnt about any particular brutality or getting even really, but just plain luck with the cops/ bulls. So me and a couple friends decide to jump off our train after it sides in Palm Springs on our way back from Tucsan. We made some money and food and stuff and go wait on the siding. A weird Military train pulled up and we were kinda creeped out about getting on it "thats a terrorist activity (redneck accent)" So we waited 3 days. this fucker sat on the siding blocking everything else. So we took the bus to Cathedral City (the "poor" folk side of Palm Springs) It was winter but still some how it was like 80 some degrees and hot as shit. We walked a couple miles thru the desert until we finally found the siding we needed. We waited there for about a half hour and a train pulls up to side. Awesome! We excitedly find 2 rideable grainers and wait. Nothing. (little did we know we were getting tied down for 3 days!!!) We eventually went to sleep. The next day some of us decided to go back into town to get some more food and water. On our way a black SUV came speeding at us. The 2 bulls immediately jump out and tell us to get on the ground. They start asking us "why we did it" and "Wheres the wire" You see, apparently some ballsy mutherfuker had come in the middle of the night and cut the lines that provided power to the signals and stole a shit ton of the wire to recycle for $. After handcuffing us. Cathedral City PD showes up on their little dirt bikes, clad in there retarded looking motocross suits. They searched us and found my ear plugs. The bulls asked me why i had UP ear plugs (which is bullshit cause ear plugs look the same no matter where they came from) I told them i found em on the trax when we were walking. Then they asked us what we were doing back there. At first all of us just kinda looked up at the sky and muttered incomprehensible stuff under our breath. But finally i said we were camping near the trax because we figured we wouldnt bother anyone way out there and that we had gotten stuck in town trying to hitchhike out the previous day. They looked at the stopped train and looked at us and asked where our gear was. Told em our tent was set up way way down the trax. Some how they bought all of this hook, line and sinker. Then they some how came to the conclusion that we werent the "suspects" they were looking for. I had a warrant there from a previous year for panhandling and not going to court over it. That came back on the radio but they held off on arresting me. They all had a little group huddle and talked the situation over. The "head" bull approached us and said " Now i gotta proposition for you all. Since your stayin back here. you could kinda be our eyes and ears for us you know" This fuck head wanted us to basically call him when we saw anyone else back there. He gave us his # and his official UP POlice card complete with embossed UP emblem. I still got it. Then they said they'd "make it worth our while if we helped them" ie. take my warrant away, give us food, and possibly $. Then the cops got in a conversation with the UP cops about the stopped train. Cathedral City PD: Whys that train runnin with no one behind the wheel? (The bulls then proceed to indirectly tell us everything we needed to know in the first place.)
UP Cops: their were waiting on a crew to come from Yuma or Colton. Cathedral City PD: so they just leave em runnin and unlocked? The bull: yup
Cat City PD: and theoretically anyone could just climb in and steal the train? UP police: Yup
and that was that, basically they let us go without even questioning why we were so dirty, why i had earplugs, why we were miles in the middle of nowhere near a stopped train, and they didnt even check to see if we had a camp set up out there. They just took our word for it. Craziness. We eventually ended up watching the military train blow by us and a day later we were outta there


----------



## Hoghead Bob

Couple months ago I was walking down the sidewalk to the corner gas station to buy some stuff, At the time I was wearing some scuzzy looking sweats a sock cap etc. A cop in the parking lot of the gas station says "hey come here I need to ask you a few questions." 

Cop "Were are you going?"

Me "Non of your business officer."

Cop "Can I see your id?"

Me "Nope."

Cop "Do you live around here."

Me "Yep."

Cop "Who is your employer?"

Me "None of your business, but they pay me more than you."

Cop "There have been several thefts form this store latley."

Me "That sucks I'm friends with the owers son. Its funny that he has never mentioned it."

Cop "OK have a good evening."

Me "You too officer can I have your card in case I hear of anything."

Dumb fuck gives me his card. I go home and get on the phone with two of my friends that used to be cops that got sick of the bs, but left on good terms. They called the dudes supervisor, I called the dudes supervisor, and now that once rookie cop is a greeter at Walmart.


----------



## Hoghead Bob

*FrumpyWatkins wrote:*


> I have a pretty decent amount of personal police stories from the chronic, trains, the web and telephones, running from parties (kind of a sport between me and my friends), funny times getting pulled over, riots, skating, and some other crazy shit. I'll tell one of my "serious" stories, it's rather amusing.
> 
> I was walking to my friends house to go smoke some bongs and shoot the shit, it was about 8pm on a Wednesday. I came upon a 3 way intersection several houses from my friends. Next thing I know 5 cops cars roar up to me on all sides, normally I would have run. But I didn't, because I thought I had nothing to worry about, I was wrong. Pigs hopped out of their mobiles and quickly detained me, I was cuffed and thrown against one of the cop cars. One of the fucks almost broke my arm (it was at a weird angle, he twisted it). I asked why I was being detained several times, I was not told. Next thing I know the cop is in my back pocket fiddling with my money. I demanded he stop searching me. I repeatedly told him I had consented to no search, and was legally ineligible to be searched without consent from my parents (I was 17 at the time). He continued, my front pocket contained a little bag of pot (about .9 or 9/10s of a gram, mostly shake). So I was put in the police car, still not told why I was being held. By this time the cops had my phone and were furiously going through the contacts. About 30 minutes of sitting in the car, they pulled me out and shown me in the search lighter while some car drove by. Still being denied why I was detained originally and why I was put into an illegal street lineup, I was taken to the station. About 2 hours of sitting in a cell I was finally processed and questioned (They didn't know my name for almost 3 hours after I had been arrested). I was finally informed that I supposedly fit the description of an armed robbery suspect. I clearly didn't fit the description since the owner of the house (person in the car that drove by while I was in the search light in cuffs, didn't say I looked like the burglar). The cops wouldn't drop the drug charge, so I got possession and paraphernalia charges. Since I was a minor I had to go to a youth aide court which was basically a kangaroo court and I couldn't plead against the police. Luckily I'm a damn good social engineer and was able to get off with community service and 6 months probation and the charges were dropped after the probation. I got a lawyer and he said since I had pot on me, the case would get thrown out in court if I tried to file suit against the police. Had I not had anything on me I would be looking at a major lawsuit.
> 
> So now I'm sticking to my old policy of running, which has never failed for me and is quite entertaining. If you run on foot you won't get anymore charges added on. They always say they will but they don't, so it is worth it to run, just not in a car.
> 
> I'm not going to post any of the para police operations I've taken part in, since I don't know for sure who is reading.
> 
> FUCK THE POLICE!
> 
> Post edited by: FrumpyWatkins, at: 2007/04/11 13:29



No man you fucked up. Know your rights! YOU could have had three fucked up cops badges!

Amendment IV

The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


----------



## A better World

my stories dont compare to some of these stories but ive been searched illegally detained illegally and arrested due to illegal searches the pigs in my town used to be pretty tame because they never dealt with kids like us but now there getting worse it used to be "please dont ride those rollerboards here the manger doesnt like it" now its" what do you think you kids are doing? get in the back of the fucking car if i tell you to jump then you jump do you have written permision to skateboard here i dont think so ur going to jail if you ever ride those things in this town again" that was a fairly direct quote from the last time i got copped out for skating they think they can stop us haha FUCK WALDWICK POLICE DEPARTMENT


----------



## Sloth

So i was sitting on a concrete bench with a few friends in Vancouver at the art gallery, infamous for pot smoking, selling and political protests including 420. I just rolled a drum smoke when the popo park on up on the curb, you know above traffic laws and all that. There came up three of them questioning me about whether I had rolled the mirijuana reefer. I read his badge, (let's say it said) 2422 as he leaned over to sniff three of our cigarettes'. I recognized him immediately along with his buddies from not only last week when they stole my flat right out of my backpack. No sir, it's just tobacco I said as I opened the pack of drum to show him. My hash was burried deep in the pack. His eyes dulled with disappointment as he peered into the pouch. His two henchmen questioned the others. A younger friend of mine held a tall can in her right hand, pulling on the lip between defiant grins. Ofcourse 2422's attention shifted towards her nonchalant attitude. The piggies moved in for the munch down. He called her by name as the other cops silently stoop proud. One stuck his nose in the air and looked to the birds he would be so lucky to have shit on his face as the other watched us intently. I couldn't hear them over the the Robson street traffic they had nearly shut down to hassle us trouble makers. But nothing stops the bustle of tourists and yuppies in peak shopping ours. Well that's not entirely true. Some briefly stopped to cast a judging glance upon us lowlife vagrants, there chins down just long enough to see the trouble. Whatever they spoke of began to upset her and her dog very much, so much so that her sleeping buddy stepped in. Out came my pen, and upon my arm I wrote their badge numbers. Concerned looks cast from the henchmen as there lips repeated to there leader, "He's writing down our badge numbers, he's writing down our badge numbers." Some hushed words were pass between the pig on the left who hadn't been interested in the situation at all only moments earlier and 2422. Over they came. He pointed out the litter between my feet and asked for my name and birthday. Threatening to write me a ticket I retorted that he should find the bandaid I must have applied to leave it's wrapper on the ground. They could tell I was nervous. I gave them my name after he threatened to arrest me for not cooperating. I suspected his bluff but was afraid to resist. I knew what they do to homeless kids. So I gave him my name and the questions began. Cooperation is their key into interogation. Fuck, I thought as he slid his way asking the same question in more than one way so that I became confused and contradicted myself. He had me. He tricked me into lying about frivolous details. Had I talked to cops before? Was I anti-police? Oh and then the big question came, "Are you an Anarchist?" The words echoed around us. Yes, I thought, you fucking bastard piece of shit. No, I said looking straight into his eyes. "You know," he said "I don't care if you report me, I really don't. Why would you want to report me and my colleages? We haven't done anything illegal. We are the law. I don't care if you report me," he repeated. "You know why" I said as I recalled the squealer with his nose in the air throwing a friend of mine down a set of stairs just on the other side of the building. Check it out on film at homelessnation.org. "I wasn't listening," was his reply, then he continued, "Maybe we should seperate them and interogate them." This is the jerk that lives to beat on his arrests I thought. 2422's sad story unfolded as he acted out this elaborate play of how hard it is for him and how he makes $100,000 to fight crackheads and methheads and dealers, to take a way knives that want to stab us, to protect yuppies and there children from reality. Smoke weed all you want he told us, just not here. A friend asked him why they were wasting their precious crackhead fighting time talking to us as a radio call came over. 8 shooters on one cop 3 minutes away. Fair fight they say to each other. He tries to leave but he notices my best friend sitting next me quietly. "What's your name?" he sleazily asks. Bastard, I love that girl, show some respect I think with a pit in my stomach. She tells him her name. And then he gives us the gold. "Today I got to see that you actually a person and not just an asshole," I said sweatly using his name. "What is that supposed to mean?" he exasturbated. But before I replied his buddies started towards the car. "I'll remember you," saying my name as he retreated, defeated. Funny he didn't remember me from last week. "I remember all the people I talk to." As he drove off the tension lifted with an immense sigh. And my friend still held her beer with a grin on her face. And I with three numbers on my arm.


----------



## Sloth

So i was sitting on a concrete bench with a few friends in Vancouver at the art gallery, infamous for pot smoking, selling and political protests including 420. I just rolled a drum smoke when the popo park on up on the curb, you know above traffic laws and all that. There came up three of them questioning me about whether I had rolled the mirijuana reefer. I read his badge, (let's say it said) 2422 as he leaned over to sniff three of our cigarettes'. I recognized him immediately along with his buddies from not only last week when they stole my flat right out of my backpack. No sir, it's just tobacco I said as I opened the pack of drum to show him. My hash was burried deep in the pack. His eyes dulled with disappointment as he peered into the pouch. His two henchmen questioned the others. A younger friend of mine held a tall can in her right hand, pulling on the lip between defiant grins. Ofcourse 2422's attention shifted towards her nonchalant attitude. The piggies moved in for the munch down. He called her by name as the other cops silently stoop proud. One stuck his nose in the air and looked to the birds he would be so lucky to have shit on his face as the other watched us intently. I couldn't hear them over the the Robson street traffic they had nearly shut down to hassle us trouble makers. But nothing stops the bustle of tourists and yuppies in peak shopping ours. Well that's not entirely true. Some briefly stopped to cast a judging glance upon us lowlife vagrants, there chins down just long enough to see the trouble. Whatever they spoke of began to upset her and her dog very much, so much so that her sleeping buddy stepped in. Out came my pen, and upon my arm I wrote their badge numbers. Concerned looks cast from the henchmen as there lips repeated to there leader, "He's writing down our badge numbers, he's writing down our badge numbers." Some hushed words were pass between the pig on the left who hadn't been interested in the situation at all only moments earlier and 2422. Over they came. He pointed out the litter between my feet and asked for my name and birthday. Threatening to write me a ticket I retorted that he should find the bandaid I must have applied to leave it's wrapper on the ground. They could tell I was nervous. I gave them my name after he threatened to arrest me for not cooperating. I suspected his bluff but was afraid to resist. I knew what they do to homeless kids. So I gave him my name and the questions began. Cooperation is their key into interogation. Fuck, I thought as he slid his way asking the same question in more than one way so that I became confused and contradicted myself. He had me. He tricked me into lying about frivolous details. Had I talked to cops before? Was I anti-police? Oh and then the big question came, "Are you an Anarchist?" The words echoed around us. Yes, I thought, you fucking bastard piece of shit. No, I said looking straight into his eyes. "You know," he said "I don't care if you report me, I really don't. Why would you want to report me and my colleages? We haven't done anything illegal. We are the law. I don't care if you report me," he repeated. "You know why" I said as I recalled the squealer with his nose in the air throwing a friend of mine down a set of stairs just on the other side of the building. Check it out on film at homelessnation.org. "I wasn't listening," was his reply, then he continued, "Maybe we should seperate them and interogate them." This is the jerk that lives to beat on his arrests I thought. 2422's sad story unfolded as he acted out this elaborate play of how hard it is for him and how he makes $100,000 to fight crackheads and methheads and dealers, to take a way knives that want to stab us, to protect yuppies and there children from reality. Smoke weed all you want he told us, just not here. A friend asked him why they were wasting their precious crackhead fighting time talking to us as a radio call came over. 8 shooters on one cop 3 minutes away. Fair fight they say to each other. He tries to leave but he notices my best friend sitting next me quietly. "What's your name?" he sleazily asks. Bastard, I love that girl, show some respect I think with a pit in my stomach. She tells him her name. And then he gives us the gold. "Today I got to see that you actually a person and not just an asshole," I said sweatly using his name. "What is that supposed to mean?" he exasturbated. But before I replied his buddies started towards the car. "I'll remember you," saying my name as he retreated, defeated. Funny he didn't remember me from last week. "I remember all the people I talk to." As he drove off the tension lifted with an immense sigh. And my friend still held her beer with a grin on her face. And I with three numbers on my arm.


----------



## smegmabreath

Sloth, have you seen that kids show on PBS "The World Tree"


----------



## Sloth

no, what's that?


----------



## Zude

When I was younger, My brother and I were at a show down town. We were outside sitting on the curb to cool off and chat to people. A cop came out of no where, lifted my brother up by the collar for no reason and told him to get off his side walk. It left bruises and we called the police the next day. We called the police the next day and were told we were lucky we were not arrested by those on the phone. Before that, I believed all police are good and if you are not doing anything wrong, don't need to worry about getting arrested. My attitude took a reversal after that and since then, even if it is a murder investigation, I refuse to help the police. They are worse then the real crimminals and deserve none of my respect or help.

Post edited by: Zude, at: 2007/07/11 13:49


----------



## Wind

one time i was getting arrested for shoplifting (fuckers waited almost a month to go out and arrest me and they put me in handcuffs while i was sitting on my couch). 
i was super mad so in the back of the cop car i was singing "crack rock steady" by choking victim pretty loud...
thats the closest ive ever gotten to bashing the fash.


----------



## skunkpit

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_1d--yrujU"]YouTube - NWA Muppets with Attitude[/ame]


----------



## skiptown

skunkpit said:


> i believe in some form of karma in life...
> they'll get whats comin to em..
> they're "perfect" suburban little homes will be raped by the ravages of societies excrement.. bleeding into the hearts and souls of their children to become meth heads, heroin junkies, prostitutes and the like
> then the cops will think.. "maybe i needed to feed them more hydrogenated peanut butter?"
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im high on paprika and cayenne pepper...



I'm going to go ahead and disagree with you on the point that prostitutes are "society's excrement." I'm guessing you've never met any sex workers before?


----------



## skunkpit

i never said it was a good or bad thing the direction they're children might take...


----------



## Tailz

all ive done is slash cruisers tires, yeah i know... kindergarten shit... but it was funny as hell.


----------



## streetrat

i have this lil' DIY pamphlet that instructs how to make bombs, theres one that you put into the gas tank of a car and... well the car explodes.
i was thinking about blowing up some cop cars, but im not sure how good of an idea that really is...

and now that my idea is out in interspace its probably even worse of an idea.
fuckin cops can track everything these days
x_x


----------



## Tailz

yeah, if you get the cat litter with crystals in it... it is supposed to act well with gasoline.


----------



## skunkpit

streetrat said:


> and now that my idea is out in interspace its probably even worse of an idea.
> fuckin cops can track everything these days
> x_x



no shit quote unquote


----------



## vince

Heres the most recent thats worth talking about...
http://la.indymedia.org/
very last entry on the page or 1st on the 2nd page tiled "Police Raid Downtown Art Space"

my band was supposed to play with the DJ of Public Enemy (hiphop from NY called Ex-Vandals) haha before the show even started 16 squad cars, bikes and helicopters over an alleged "stolen beer" this "beer" was so incredible appearantly that the Metro Police sgt. decided to come thru, arrested the homies at gunpoint, 6 arrests total over 1 "stole beer" that still to this day is shrouded in mystery. anyways lined us up, tryed to arrest me for a sewing needle because they "thought" it was for doing dope (wtf???) (they were being tough on everyone like that) arrested the homie for the stolen beer which he didnt steal seeing as how he didnt leave the space. its "speculated" (speculated meaning we know this is why) that they showed up is because we had a few organizations there R.A.C., B.R.L.P., F.N.B., A.P.O.C. and CopWatch L.A. were present, there were a select few people there that are notorious activists in L.A., and they were the ones who got arrested and then the homie eddy who allegedly stole a beer. anyways, the new IWW LA bike messenger union and LA FNB was welcomed dearly by the good ol' LAPD.


----------



## veggieguy12

FrumpyWatkins said:


> ...If you run on foot you won't get anymore charges added on. They always say they will but they don't...



I don't think there's any definitive guarantees about this stuff, so probably best not to think of it as such an absolute truth.
I mean, I'm no authority about the law - but neither are you, and that's my point.


----------



## Dmac

Tailz said:


> all ive done is slash cruisers tires, yeah i know... kindergarten shit... but it was funny as hell.



i perfer to use an icepick through the sidewall of their tires. one, they can/t plug the holes and two, it can take time to go flat, so they don't know exactly where it happened at! plus the tires go down slow, untill they start driving, then they go fast!

oh, just FYI instead of slashing tires, which caries a hefty fine and charge if cought, cuz good tires are pretty expensive, just use the knife and cut the air stems off! the air stems are only 2 bucks apiece, and the end result is the same! it's easier on your knife too.:goat:


----------



## Dmac

streetrat said:


> i have this lil' DIY pamphlet that instructs how to make bombs, theres one that you put into the gas tank of a car and... well the car explodes.
> i was thinking about blowing up some cop cars, but im not sure how good of an idea that really is...
> 
> and now that my idea is out in interspace its probably even worse of an idea.
> fuckin cops can track everything these days
> x_x



crystal drano and gasoline, the trick is to put the drano in something ya can get into the tank, that the gas will eat through slowley, so you can get well away.

also powdered detergent, like tide, will have a gelling effect on gas, you can make a type of napalm with it. a great way to make a truley good molitav coacktail, by the way. a couple of packets of metimucil fibre suplements will f-up a cop car too. then there is the oldest standby, sugar in the tank. FUCK COPS!


----------



## veggieguy12

Don't modern fuel lines use some kind of filter, to prevent particles of sugar going to the spark plug and cylinders?
And if that's true, then would powdered-sugar or corn syrup get by any filter?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I was taking pictures in a abondoned building cuz it was covered in tagging, and when I got out the cops saw me walking around the corner from there and stopped me. I have larger eyes than most people, but not abnormally large and so because of that they accused me of being on crack so they looked at my hands and my mouth searched me and my pack and took my pulse. I had a pretty expensive watch on from when I used to work and they asked me where I "stole" it from. after they tried to push me over the edge and realized that I wasnt going to lose my cool they left but as they were backing up they backd into this yellow pole that was in the alley and left a huge dent and I started laughing and walked off haha good times fuckin fresno cops.


----------



## Dmac

veggieguy12 said:


> Don't modern fuel lines use some kind of filter, to prevent particles of sugar going to the spark plug and cylinders?
> And if that's true, then would powdered-sugar or corn syrup get by any filter?



it dosen't, it cloggs up the filter.


----------



## DigitalYouth

Last week i received a disorderly conduct ticket, on which the officer wrote down my eye color as brown, and my race as black... as my id indicates, my eyes are green, adn im pretty much the whitest person you can find (100% scandinavian ethnicity).


----------



## Ravie

check it out...a straight edge band gets arrested for "drinking in public" here in my home town.


----------



## JoeGerminate

More of a fuck capitalists story than a fuck the police story.
There is a supermarket dumpster nearby where one can always (yes always!) find plenty of fresh produce. For the longest time I never had any problems, but then, one night, there appeared a security guard. He told me to leave so I circled the block. It went on like this for a few weeks. Then one night a cop pulls up (I guess the security guard got tired of chasing me away). I wasn't actually in the dumpster when he pulled up so he couldn't do shit but he knew what was up. So he lectures me and tells me to leave, but I couldn't leave without my food (I had a full box of food set next to the dumpster). Now the cop had no intention of letting out of his sight so circling the block wasn't going to work. So I decided to ask the cop if I could take the food. So the cop walks into the store and asks the manager if I could keep the food. The manager said no so I had to watch my food get thrown back in the dumpster. 

And now Fuck the police with a happy ending.
I was dumpstering with a few friends (yeah I dumpster a lot (different dumpster and city than 1st story)). We had finished in the dumpster, gotten back on out bikes and started to ride off (we were still in the parking lot though) when a cop drives by. He slams on the breaks, gets out and tells us to lay down. Being on my bike, i get off, set the kickstand and then get thrown to the ground. He pulls out his club and walks over to my friend. Next thing I know 7 patrol cars arrive on scene (mind you it was myself and two friends on bicycles). Over the next two hours they tried to blame me for many things, they seriously shined a flashlight in my eyes and asked why I was squinting. They tried to say my friend had ratted me out for various crimes (fyi cops don't take kindly to you saying "stop fucking lying to me"). Anyways they decide to give the one girl in our group a ticket for dumpstering (they said that by riding our bikes we were evading arrest and that justified probable cause so they could search us unwarranted) and impounded her bike. While they let the guys off with tickets for no bike light. As far as the ticket went I went to traffic court and then sat on the steps of the courthouse and spanged the money to pay my ticket. But we filed a citizens complaint against two of the cops, which didn't go anywhere but a few months down the line one of the cops that we filed the complaint against ends up battering a womyn. Now the complaint is still on his record despite the fact that the case against him was dismissed. So we got called to testify against the misogynist prick. He ended up with a slap on the wrist (which is bullshit) but it sure felt great to rip the basterd a new one "for the record".


----------



## connerR

I can't say I've had problems with the police. And I've done things that should warrant something. I've been caught drinking underage, caught running stop signs, caught with a bag full of used spray paint. Every time, I've just been somewhat respectful towards the cop and they seem to get hard on that. I've never had a cop overstep his power on me, though. Perhaps I'm just running into that <1% of cops who are actually cool? The cop who caught me with the paint gave me all of my cans back!


----------



## veggieguy12

JoeGerminate said:


> ...7 patrol cars arrive on scene (mind you it was myself and two friends on bicycles). Over the next two hours they tried to blame me for many things, they seriously shined a flashlight in my eyes and asked why I was squinting. They tried to say my friend had ratted me out for various crimes (fyi cops don't take kindly to you saying "stop fucking lying to me").



It's hard to not dig at them when you're otherwise powerless. But you're balancing that dig against your freedom and state punishments, or perhaps a brutal beating they can get away with. I wonder what I'd have said if told my friend was snitching (and suspecting it wasn't true). Perhaps "Oh? That's too bad, what a shame." or maybe "Officer, do you not value honesty?" More daring would be "Officer, are lies something you've been trained to easily make, or are they simply natural to you?"
And good job on filing the complaint; yeah it rarely holds the cop accountable, but my thinking is that when someone shoots that cop dead, the newspapers will mention what a documented asshole he was, and the whole city won't start crying its fuckin' eyes out over the "fallen hero".

And *conneR*, have you ever heard of White male privilege? Do you think that it might explain some of your encounters where cops weren't total douchebags? 'Cos I do.
Can you imagine your situations ending just the same if you were female, or non-White, or not so clean-cut, or older, etc?


----------



## connerR

veggieguy12 said:


> And *conneR*, have you ever heard of White male privilege? Do you think that it might explain some of your encounters where cops weren't total douchebags? 'Cos I do.
> Can you imagine your situations ending just the same if you were female, or non-White, or not so clean-cut, or older, etc?





I have a strong feeling that that was most, if not all, of the reason I've gotten off. It sucks and I feel bad about it. I think most of my friends who have gotten fucked with by cops are better people than I am.


----------



## moe

Leftover Crack is playing chicago with some other bands on the 30th of june.
there' might be cops around because there's yuppie joints all around and they might think this whole crowd of spiked asshole punk kids might be disturbing their peace. they will probably walk around like the own the block looking for anything they can get their hands to arrest these kids. idk, lol, just saying there ight be some tension.=d


----------



## moe

Fuck cpd!!!!


----------



## Dameon

When I was in San Francisco last year, the cops beat up a street kid at Golden Gate Park because he wouldn't stop playing music, and broke his guitar over his head. He wasn't breaking any laws, doing nothing but exercising his first amendment rights, and wound up in the hospital over it.

We couldn't put up with that, so the next day we got everybody together and marched up and down the Haight with signs about how SFPD officers beat the homeless. The cops noticed pretty quick, and were following us and stuff, so things devolved to us yelling at a cop who got out of his car and tried to intimidate us. It ended with him getting in his car and getting the hell out of there. I heard one bystander comment "those people are about to tear him apart."

For the next three days, I swear we didn't see a single cop on the Haight or in the park. I like to tell people that SFPD fucked with us a bit too much, and we chased them off the Haight over it.


----------



## moe

right right, you showed them pig bastards.;]


----------



## keg

last night flashlight in my eyes.yeah sleeping is not ok on beach...but they(3)kept them on plus there headlights from there atvs.


----------



## coldsteelrail

Home

Oct.22 Coalition.

Annual national day of protest to:
"Stop police Brutality, Repression, and the Criminalization of a generation."


----------



## miraclesarereal

agreed fuck the pigz!


----------



## Nelco

flipped out on cops a few times
cussing them out has never gotten me the beat down
..thankful


----------



## Lizzzzz

we got jumped in new orleans by some locals that have been taking their own justice against street scum. when the cops came i was bleeding out of my head on the sidewalk and since i'm the crustier lookin of the 2 on the ground, i'm the one that got the baton to the kidneys. then they let our attackers go (there were others holding my friends back by knifepoint and not letting them help me, making them watch me get my ass laid out) and then detained us. fucking stupid cops. do more harm than good. and that's just one story... we've had many inappropriate police action taken towards us. one time my husband got arrested in a walmart parking lot in ukiah where we had just met up with a bunch of kids. they wouldnt tell us the charge or where he was taking him, or even his name or badge number. and while he was in their back seat, they were telling him about taking him up the hill and beating the shit out of him. i had an instinct to load the kids in the van and follow the cop car. good thing i did.
kill cops. why? cuz cops kill.


----------



## Heron

yer. honestly, fuck the police. in the ass.


----------



## AnarchistRon

Great thread! Fucking pisses me off. The Pigs should hang, good for nothing defenders of the status quo. 
*â€œProblems cannot be solved by the same level of thinking that created them.â€ -Einstein 
*


----------



## Lizzzzz

Cop Block | Reporting Police Abuse
sweet fucking website i just found...


----------



## viking

I'm missing a part of a tooth 'cause a cop slammed my head against his car when he arrested me.


----------



## Dmac

i checked out the site copblock.org it was pretty good stuff.


----------



## Keno Star

fuck the police


----------



## Altbro

streetrat said:


> i have this lil' DIY pamphlet that instructs how to make bombs, theres one that you put into the gas tank of a car and... well the car explodes.
> i was thinking about blowing up some cop cars, but im not sure how good of an idea that really is...
> 
> and now that my idea is out in interspace its probably even worse of an idea.
> fuckin cops can track everything these days
> x_x


Hey would you be kind enough to inform me on how I can get one of those pamphlets? or what it takes to explode a car?


----------



## Gudj




----------



## acrata4ever

nestor makhno was successful because of stealth. buy a suit or find one in the trash it doesnt have to smell good or be pressed. also a jumpsuit works have a chain with keys that dont go to anything, it looks like youre gainfully employed. red or black theres many colors to choose from. you can wear your raggedy shit under it. if you can look like them its easier to do your movements. dress like a priest or nun nobody fucks with them. yeah a smelly suit and a cleric collar there ya go. and shave dont forget to shave your more apt to be picked up thumbing if you shave. use disguises but dont impersonate cops or the military, thats a serious felony.


----------



## CXR1037

Streetrat and altbro are government spies. EVERYONE GET OUT OF THIS THREAD!


----------



## crazy john

im a big fan of going to dpw's after hours as they are usually not well guarded and sometimes theres copcars parked outside. theres been a couple ocasions i have smashed some winshields and spraypainted the cars aswell as grabbing whatever goodies (battons, police scanner radios, walkies, cuffs etc.) which are always easy to trade or sell (except the scanners im to chickenshit to try and pawn one, but i have sold a couple to people lookin for em and usually keep em when i come across to let me know what the gang of pigs are up to)


----------



## Altbro

CXR1037 said:


> Streetrat and altbro are government spies. EVERYONE GET OUT OF THIS THREAD!


lol....I'm actually a new world order agent who works for the Jewish reptilian banker overlords who rule the world. Seriously I understand about being hesitant to discuss certain things online but everything is not always a conspiracy.


----------



## crazy john

fuckin


Gudj said:


>



fuckin pigs. makes me sick. all this guy did was run. brutal gang of thugs. i hope they all burn in hell, if there be such a place. im sure it reeks like bacon


----------



## CXR1037

ANARCHY!!1!1!!!!one!!1!!1!2


----------



## plagueship

wow, crazy john you are a fucking dumbass. self-reporting crimes on the internet? you must love the police.

"copblock" is run by anarcho-capitalists so have fun with supporting that.

i have often wondered if the reason "anarchists" hate the police is really so similar, as many of them like to portray, to how working class people feel about the police: obviously they are in our way and they are an important part of how class society maintains itself. but i've noticed that for many anarchists, police officers are often more or less the only actual working class people that they come in contact with *as anarchists*. i dunno; if middle class anarchists are class traitors, and working class cops are class traitors, its like the evil twin in the mirror...


----------



## crazy john

hahaah no i just dont give a fuck. besides, maybe it was in indiana. or maybe texas. who knows? im sure im not the only one.infact, i know im not cuz ive gotten to squadcars that were already looted.


----------



## Teko

Hlessil said:


> haha, weeell
> 
> i did have one experince that sticks out in my head, because it was just so ironic...
> 
> i had a party and ofcourse the cops show up after everyone has already left; (geniuses) so i let them in, whatever, i figured no ones here, all the beers gone...
> but i accidentally left the music playing
> 
> and the exact song that comes on as soon as they walk into that room is "one dead cop" (leftover crack) right smack on the kill cops part of the song
> 
> it was sooo good, sweet ironicy


damn you should tell them that! they might send you a shirt!


----------



## just matt

this is one is kinda long but def a story that i'll never forget,

Hartford Ct, 2000 (2001?) 
i was at a venue called the meadows trying to see a show, and the cops had blocked off this gravel path that goes to the venue making it impossible to get to the entrance and see the show. So they are all sitting there in fucking riot gear with the big ass shields and batons and shit and a group of people have gathered at the top of this little hill now stuck blocked by cops on either side, fucking trapped. I should mention i had been drinking all day and eaten a quantity of mushrooms maybe an hour or so before so i was like fuckkkkkk. Anyway people are getting pissed off that they can't see this show and these fucking cops are looking like they are gonna fuck us all up, maybe something happened i wasnt aware of but idk, so bottles and shit start flying down the hill at the cops, and i throw a few beer bottles and a few rocks, and few more things at them. fuck em. next thing i know i get smashed in the back of my head rodney kinged by some cop who runs up behind me. Idk if i hit the ground but the next thing i remeber is being dragged to some van in cuffs and talking shit. So i get placed in this van with 3 kids whom i don't know that are from connecticut and we are sitting there when the cop in the passangers seat decides it will be a good idea to start punching all of us in the face over and over again and talk shit to us.
it's about a 3 minute drive to the police station from where we got arrested, but it took us an hour to get there as they wanted to drive around in circles and repeatedly punch us in the face over and over again. Def not fun while tripping. So these fucking kids in the van keep screaming everytime he hits them but i really don't say shit bc what the fuck are you gonna do your handcuffed and this dude is in controll of your situation, just take the beating like a man, don't give the cop the satisfaction of crying out like a little bitch.

So we roll up to the police station finally and i got this fuckers wedding ring indented in my head, and i get placed in this big ass holding celll with a bunch of kids idk. Some how i have a lighter on me and one of the kids in the holding area/cell/whatever has smokes so i'm like fuck it i just got my ass kicked and i'm smoking a cigarette right now right here and i don't give a fuck. So i smoke it and then a cop comes in after and was like who's smoking in here, i'm gonna make sure none of you get PTAd if you don't tell me and he leaves. SO the kid that gave me the cig basically said, in not so many words "i'm a rat and i'm telling on you bc i don't know you and i'm scared to go to jail" and tells on me. Fucking hate snitches, it's not like they could just dumped 40-50 people on the booking at jail at once anyway plus they would have to transport them all. People should fucking think man.

SO cop comes back i get rated on, i get moved to another holding area, then another, then another facility, then another facility, then at like 3am another facilty. It's my firm belief that this dude tried getting me lost in the system. Then at like 6am some dude comes down in a suit and lets me out of the cell i have to myself, and is all "where have you been, i've been looking for you all night to PTA you and it took me like 10 hours to find out where you even where". I guess i was at some federal place on lafayette street above the court. fuck that cop and that snitch. So i get out and pass out on the grass outside some strip club and some box truck driver gives me a ride north.

This is when i finally see what my charges are, no had told me at the time of my arrest of booking or anything 
they where all federal felony charges:
INCITING A RIOT
ITERFEREING WITH POLICE
BREACH OF PEACE/MAYHEM 


I end up having to go back to court like 18 fucking times, bc they kept continuing my case over and over again. Turns out the kids i didn't know from the van all had rich ass parents that got them lawyers and shit and no one would believe me that i wasn't with them or didn't know them, so me representing my self had to come back to court while they worked out deals betweens lawyers and shit, and i ended up getting my charges dropped down to a misdemenor of disturbing the peace and they were like do you want probation and i was like fuck the set up. and they were ok pay a fine instead. sweat ass deal.

Another thing worth mentioning, when i went for sentencing i really had no fucking idea what was going to happen although someone must have told me first, maybe they were just really vague about it everyone their seemed to be on some push you through the system see ya later type of shit. So i go to sentencing thinking it's really not a big deal until the 2 people before me get sentence. 
First kid is about 16 years old reaks of malt liquor gets up hugs his friend goes up gets 6 years.

Second dude is some puerto rican dude, gets up goes in they ask him is there anything you would like to say before we sentence you?
he's all "yA, DA FUCK YOU I AIN"T SNITCH, JUDGE FUCK YOU,....." continues to talk shit to everyone , gangster as FUCK and then some guys cuts him off, ... HE gets like 12 years of some shit... 
remeber this is a federal court house so this all fed time which is 80% everyone was getting smoked,

ya i was pretty lucky in the end and got a call from some lawyer saying that he was suing the cops on behalf of those kids that got beat up with me and wanted to represent me liek 5 years later, i called him back but he never returned my call. I was on the west coast anyway by taht time. 

Another note worth mentioning, i also almost had a real bad acid trip because of this incident like 7 years later, i was at blacks beach when they used to have those full moon parties, before that kid got stapped and killed, and i had taken some liquid it was bomb shit, the coast guard kept flying over and i kept thinking that dinghy boats where rolling up on the beach wwII style in the night full of cops trying to beat the shit out of me and tried running up the 500 ft cliff at the bottom of blacks, pulled my shit back together tho some how and had a real good night........


----------



## little_owl

I don't think there are that many people that have any actual good experiences with the police. Every cop I ever knew was way too racist, ignorant, and just has a warped view of humans in general, especially anyone that is not like upper middle-class and higher for the most part.


----------



## urchin

Yesterday I had my trial. I had to defend myself because I couldn't get 1.5k. It's a long story but I got arrested for filming the pigs. The judge seriously believed the cop when he said I was interfering his roadblock by taping him at a distance. For every lie he said, and there were a bunch, i provided proof he was lying yet the judge still believed him. In fact the only person who went up to him that got away with nothing was a black woman who got in a fight with another black woman at a club. Now I have a $508 fine and six-months probation, but the lady at the office said the faster I pay the fine the sooner I won't have to even show up. She also told me the judge hates when people film cops. I had no chance no matter what. Fuck Macon, GA and its court system. If you can stay away I recommend it. I've run into so many of those foul devils it's ridiculous.


----------



## TaiRouzu

You should visit http://sovereigntactics.org/, that site has lots of information on how to assert your natural rights granted to us by Nature and/or God(s) and reserved by the US Constitution. It'll show you how to make the government your bitch. LOL.


----------



## crazy john

when i was just in texas i was hammered and told a cop in the station after i was arrested i had drugs under my nuts. after he had to touch my balls, i told them i hid them in my as. as soon as he was about to put is hand in my ass, i shit all over it and said i huess i forgot them at my friends lol. i got hit pretty hard


----------



## CXR1037

crazy john said:


> when i was just in texas i was hammered and told a cop in the station after i was arrested i had drugs under my nuts. after he had to touch my balls, i told them i hid them in my as. as soon as he was about to put is hand in my ass, i shit all over it and said i huess i forgot them at my friends lol. i got hit pretty hard


 






cxr - h4rdc0r3


----------



## benjysirois

Ahaha I remember in my last year of high school I was hanging around the downtown of a small town called Stayner. Is it a downtown? I don't know but in this context we'll call it downtown. 

I'm walking to a friend's place and the cruiser comes up, rolls down his window and screams out "faggot!" I was in a rage. That fucking cop was so lucky that he drove off as fast as he did in the dark so I couldn't catch his plate digits...

Thus my full fledged disrespect for police was concieved.


----------



## Desert

This is beautiful!


----------

